
A Message from the Future with Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez [video] - mmphosis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9uTH0iprVQ
======
maxheadroom
I was with it until the mention of the rebuilding of Louisiana's bayous.
Humans are _entirely_ why the area loses about a football (American) field
sized amount of land per hour[0]. Treating a symptom does nothing about the
cause, so the loss of the bayous will still continue - unimpeded.

Whilst this particular instance is a good use of appeal to emotion, it doesn't
hold anything of value under scrutiny.

[0] - [https://www.factcheck.org/2017/03/land-loss-in-
louisiana/](https://www.factcheck.org/2017/03/land-loss-in-louisiana/)

